
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (October 2012) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Ann Arbor, MI

Interface designer/front-end developer.

I specialize in: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Wordpress, and Tumblr development.

Proficient in responsive web design (both simple sites and fully responsive
web applications).

Good with copywriting and developing personable experiences (e.g. has a voice
and personality like Mailchimp). Fully comfortable with Rails integration and
Git.

Recent work: Meritful - <http://meritful.com/> Rocket Lease -
<http://rglv.me/PLvpOu> (Responsive Application Design)

Dribbble: <http://dribbble.com/rglover> Portfolio: <http://ryanglover.net>
(new portfolio launching on October 15th at <http://wellroundedgent.com>)

Best suited working with: startups, small agencies, research teams, and
benevolent folks (e.g. non-profits/charities).

 _Mention HN in your project request and save 5%_

Email: ryan@wellroundedgent.com

~~~
krmmalik
Haven't sub-contracted any work to Ryan as yet, but have to say I love the way
he interacts with people and he definitely created a lasting impression on me
when I spoke to him about sub-contracting UI work to him.

------
uberc
SEEKING FREELANCER -- New York, remote

Happy Dogs NYC (happydogsnyc.com), a local dog daycare business, is looking
for a programmer to maintain and enhance a Django/Javascript web app used for
internal task workflow, scheduling, billing, and customer management.

Features to be added including exposing parts of the app to end-customers for
self-service tasks, enhancing Facebook and other third-party login, adding
automated credit card processing, optimizing mobile web access, supporting
multiple store locations, and streamlining input forms.

This small, interesting project would be ideal for a capable freelancer or
part-time intern looking to improve his or her Python, Django, and JavaScript
skills in a real-world application -- and who wants exposure to agile and/or
test-driven development methodologies -- with training provided as needed by a
former Google product director (and co-owner of the business), who wrote the
existing web app.

Contact me at ien@alum.mit.edu

------
martey
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC or remote

My current focus is with Django/Python, although I also have experience with
WordPress and PHP. I can write HTML, CSS, and JavaScript by hand, configure
and secure your Linux server, and optimize Apache or nginx so that everything
runs smoothly.

I can build your MVP or help you maintain and improve an existing website. I
write technical specifications, use comments in my code, and am adept at Git.

You can see some of my previous projects at
<https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/> and can contact me at
<https://marteydodoo.com/contact/>.

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - mostly remote

I solve problems using software, including:

    
    
        Teaching computers to identify characteristics of
        images and text with little or no human intervention
        Building prototypes
        Building complete products
        Fixing problems with existing software
        Adding features to existing software
    

I have more experience with web and server-based applications than desktop or
mobile, but I'm adaptable and can work with the technologies the project
requires.

A few languages and tools I've worked with lately are: Javascript, JQuery,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Python, Django, Ruby, Rails, Lua, PHP, Java,
Haskell, Clojure and C++.

Though I'm not looking for work as a full-time sysadmin, I can set up servers
and deploy apps to them. I have basic experience with EC2 as well. I can go
from nothing to your full-stack application running on a server without
outside help.

Here's an example of a web application I built for a client:
<http://renthubnyc.com> \- EDIT - looks like the client took this one offline.
Demo on request.

And here's my github: <http://github.com/zakwilson>

You can reach me by email at zak.wilson@gmail.com

------
bharani_m
SEEKING WORK

I am a self taught designer/developer who believes in creating pixel-perfect
designs and in writing clean, standards-compliant code. I have considerable
experience working with Photoshop, HTML, CSS, Javascript and Ruby on Rails.

Personal projects:

\- Resumonk - <http://www.resumonk.com> \- UI Design + Front-end + Ruby on
Rails

\- Engem.me - <http://www.engem.me> \- UI Design + Front-end + Ruby on Rails

\- QuotesCube - <http://www.quotescube.com> \- UI Design + Front-end + Ruby on
Rails

Skill set:

\- UI Design (Photoshop/Illustrator)

\- HTML(5) / CSS(3)

\- JavaScript (jQuery, Backbone)

\- Ruby on Rails, Sinatra

Links:

\- Portfolio: <http://bharani.herokuapp.com>

\- Engem: <http://engem.me/bharani-muthukumaraswamy>

\- Dribbble: <http://dribbble.com/netastica>

\- GitHub: <https://github.com/bharani91>

Please feel free to drop me a line at <bharani91[at]gmail.com> or get in touch
via skype(bharani.m91).

------
johnnyg
SEEKING FREELANCER - Designer (Remote / Houston, TX)

CPAP.com is looking for an experienced website designer to help with various
design projects for our businesses including converting sites to Twitter
Bootstrap, front end design of new features, and full site redesign.

Skill set we are looking for:

* Create design from list of requirements and deliver browser tested (IE8 & 9, Firefox, Chrome, Safari) front end code

* Experience with Twitter Bootstrap a plus

* Use of Adobe Fireworks over Photoshop for web design, also a plus

About CPAP.com:

* We sell equipment for the treatment of Sleep Apnea.

* PHP/MySQL/RabbitMQ/SVN/Redmine all day every day

* git/Python API/Ruby glue apps where needed

* Team is half full time and half remote HNers. Long term working relationships preferred.

If interested contact Carolyn Goodman at carolyn.goodman@cpap.com with your
rate range, availability and links to examples of your work.

------
krmmalik
SEEKING FREELANCERS: I'm on the lookout for freelancers in Front-End, and
Server-Side Development, and server admins.

I'm in digital marketing and part of the often involves delivering web
development projects, so I need to have people that i can sub-contract to
since i work in a project management capacity for my clients.

Remote is absolutely fine, and any part of the world is fine, as long as your
rates are reasonable, and you are dependable and reliable. I've had some
interactions with a few people off the HN freelancing posts that seemed to
have increased their prices after listening to Patio11's podcast but havent
thought about how they're going to add value - I dont wish to speak to any of
those people please - Polite request.

email me at: khurammalik.me@gmail.com

edit: formatting

~~~
patio11
May the market offer you _exactly_ what you ask for.

~~~
krmmalik
Thanks! (I think?)

PS - I sent you an email, I don't know if you ever received it? I wanted to be
cheeky and get some advice from you in addition to the huge amount of great
advice you and Ramit gave on the podcast.

What can I say, i'm a taker :p

------
CWIZO
SEEKING WORK - remote

I'm open to some part-time freelancing to get me started in the freelancing
business again. I'm a full-stack developer with strong focus on PHP for the
server side part. I've been programming for +10 years, the last 5 I spent
building (from the ground up) and maintaining some of the largest web sites in
Slovenia (where I'm from) that have a few million uniques a month, so I know a
thing or two about scaling.

If you have a small-ish project that would requiere someone that can build a
page from 0 to production (provided you take care of the design) or you need
something fixed or extended then I'm your guy.

Contact in the profile.

Showcase: <http://hancic.info/showcase>

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

I am a mobile developer who focuses on Android Java development. I have worked
on multiple Android apps, both large and small, for a variety of clients. My
portfolio and Github are listed below:

<http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

<https://github.com/bricolsoftconsulting/>

My previous experience includes C/C++, VB.NET, and HTML / PHP. Feel free to
get in touch -- email is theo---AT---bricolsoftconsulting----DOT---com.

------
fruiapps
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

We are a dynamic web studio. We do high end web and mobile apps. We have
considerable expertise in python web frameworks mainly django. We write
modular javascript using backbonejs. Find more about us at :
<http://www.fruiapps.com> Following are the services we offer:
<http://www.fruiapps.com/services/>

We talk tech at <http://www.blog.fruiapps.com>

Feel free to reach us at contact at fruiapps dot com

------
ErrantX
SEEKING WORK

UK-based Full-stack consultant engineer; PHP/MySQL, capable HTML/JS (medium-
level design skills). 2-4 years expereicne in consultancy, ~10 years
programming experience.

Experience in building websites for SME's all the way up to enterprise
development projects.

Rates charged on a per-project basis; I offer a _premium_ service based on
competence, reliablity and experience. Email me to discuss your requirements
and I will figure out how much value I can deliver! Hourly/Daily rates also
available for small projects.

References and examples of work available on request.

tom@errant.me.uk

~~~
pbhjpbhj
You missed out "attention to detail" from your expereicne ;0)>

~~~
ErrantX
Heh, a product of a side thought. I doubt HN regulars are within my target
clientele, but it can't hurt.

Typical I'd end up with a typo _rolls eyes_.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
E&OE is one of my favourite ways to sign off!

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, London, Remote.

I am a sysadmin who loves to efficiently solve business problems. With a
DevOps background, twelve years of sysadmin experience, and a passion for
problem-solving, I am keen to help HNers achieve their goals.

My main areas of expertise are:

    
    
        Scaling high traffic websites
        Designing highly-reliable applications
        Building applications on AWS
        Server maintenance and optimisation
        Reducing the cost of existing AWS resources
        Developing prototypes and full sites in Django
    

Although primarily a sysadmin, I am also experienced with Django/Python
development. I am building my own startup with these technologies, so I know
the sort of problems startups face.

I am building a business around the idea of a 'sysadmin as a service' for
those people who need regular sysadmin work, yet do not have enough projects
to justify hiring a full-time sysadmin. Would you like a friendly expert to
work on ad hoc projects and also be available for emergency support?

For AWS cost-reduction projects, I am willing to give a "no win, no fee"
guarantee - if I fail to reduce your AWS bill by the amount I state at the
beginning of the project, there will be no charge.

If you'd like to discuss any of these services in more detail, drop me an
email - mike@fadedink.co.uk

------
Alan01252
SEEKING WORK -- England ( London | Hampshire | Surrey ) or remote.

Software engineer. Over 5 years experience creating, maintaining and most
importantly delivering software products.

I've been freelancing for just over four months and have excellent
testimonials from clients I've worked with so far.
<http://alanhollis.com/testimonials/>.

RECENT WORK

A financial customer service relationship management software involving big
data sets. I personally wrote three of the most complex aspects of the site,
including a real time event log using node.js. A highly customised version of
a DataTables.net data table, and several bespoke map reduce queries extracting
complex statistics quickly from multiple MongoDB collections, and displaying
them using Google Interactive Charts.

A bespoke on-line content management system to generate a
playable/customisable quiz for a high profile government backed website. The
application was written using the Yii PHP framework which allowed me to get
the basic CRUD/User Login management feature complete in just five days. The
application also tracks users answers and information and displays statistics
in the content management system.

MORE ABOUT ME

More about me can be found via <http://alanhollis.com>.

My github profile is available on <http://github.com/alan01252>.

My strongest languages are PHP, JavaScript and Java. I've also got a whole
heap of experience debugging and maintaining code written in other languages
such as C#, Perl and Python.

CONTACT ME

Feel free to contact me via any of these methods:

Email: me@alanhollis.com

Website: <http://alanhollis.com/contact/>

Twitter: <http://twitter.com/alan01252>

Skype: alan01276

P.S.

This is my first time posting on HackerNews Freelancer seeking freelancer. I
would _love_ to receive feedback on my pitch / my website or my github
profile.

Thanks

Alan

~~~
daemon13
Would love feedback? Ok, here it goes.

In my humble opinion your web site is really good - blog, colors, layout,
testimonials, overall very coherent experience. Don't think you shall spend
any more time here.

However, I would recommend that you gradually expand your stack - both
languages and tools. Based on your completed projects and required expertise,
I think that you are capable of more.

------
muellerwolfram
SEEKING WORK - remote (muellerwolfram@gmail.com) Mobile App Development

We are a team of two developers, specialising on cross-platform mobile
application development with phonegap and backbone.js. We tried different
technologies, before settling for this approach. So we also have experience in
sencha touch, as3/flex and titanium, if you need help with your existing
project. Additionally to mobile app development, we can help you with your
backend development as well. We are comfortable working with php webframeworks
like symfony or zend, as well as ruby on rails and sinatra. Due to customer
agreements we cannot publicly show all of our work, but we can show more work
upon request. You can checkout some personal projects here:

<http://itunes.apple.com/in/app/zeropilot/id546269977?mt=8>

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jogoo-jump/id498777311?mt=8>

<https://apps.facebook.com/zeropilot/>

<http://www.themescroller.com>

<http://indiegamr.com/>

------
daemon13
SEEKING FREELANCER(S) - REMOTE - to work on several projects.

1\. Front-end developer/designer/UX

\- full grasp of Bootstrap, HTML5/CSS3

\- understanding of mobile/responsive requirements and how to address those

\- good taste for nice color schemes and clean look

\- knack for usability, simplification and common sense workflows

\- can implement designs/mock-ups in Bootstrap/HTML/CSS fast [really fast]

\- past Bootstrap/b2b projects (interfaces, forms, charts, etc), git and js
skills are a plus

This is not full time. Current project(s) will require iterations spread over
several months with varied weekly load from couple of hours to max 1-2 days.

Please send a link to your portfolio and your rates to dkaloshkin at gmail dot
com

2\. Devops expert - I need a devops professional for occasional consultations
and tasks. Code words - AWS, Ubuntu, nginx, haproxy, iptables, lynis, bash
scripts, python, collectd, samhain and brothers/sisters. Example of skills -
you can compile nginx with right flags and config it in less time I design
multidimesional database/OLAP cube [1-2 hours], setting up RAID on LVM on AWS
is a piece of cake for you, understands how to harden linux kernel and ubuntu
server, comfortable setting up centralized logging with rsyslog and proper log
rotation and permissions access, knows when to use best practices and when to
hack a solution.

This is not full-time thing or a project. I need a battle tested professional
on hand going forward.

Please send your hn handle, link to your blog and rates to dkaloshkin at gmail
dot com

My apologies for possible delay with responding.

------
timanglade
SEEKING FREELANCER – Palo Alto , CA or Austin, TX (remote possible)

Apigee is looking for an experienced iOS developer to create, write, document,
and implement SDKs in Objective C

Responsibilities: * Own an entire implementation process from design to
release incorporating feedback from a range of stakeholders (designers,
marketing, business development, and support).

* Rapidly create prototypes, use feedback and develop a production quality release candidate.

* Assisting other developers working on your projects (delegating tasks, reviewing code, setting schedules, etc.)

* Write blog posts to communicate platform updates to the developer community and evangelize the SDKs and sample apps you build.

Requirements:

* Strong C++/Objective C experience. You need to be able to write APIs and similar code.

* Understanding of Cocoa programing methodologies and memory management and their restrictions on iOS4/iOS5 and familiar with new features added in iOS6.

* Deeper understanding of core network, logging, telephony, location and security framework with ability to extend some of the core functionalities

* Expert in using XCode and its debugger.

* Familiar with 3rd party iOS libraries and able to extend those libraries.

* Experience with one of following: Sencha, PhoneGap, Appcelerator, jQuery mobile

Pluses:

* Android experience

* Git and Github experience

* Experience with or led a community based Open Source project

* Has built SDK on some platforms.

Contact tim@apigee.com for more details or if you want to apply.

------
loungin
SEEKING WORK -- Boulder, CO or remote

Seeking a shift to (probably entry level) linux system administration.

Looking to transition away from web development. 3+ years wearing several
hats, and would like to really focus on the administration side of systems and
networks. Currently I do mostly web development related activities involving
javascript apps, restful web services, automated builds and deployments, with
some cross-over into the admin domain.

Some bullet points - Programming languages: Python, Java, Javascript, C Web
Development: Full stack from Backbone.js + Bootstrap driven webapps to web
services and server configuration/management/application deployments. Largely
Python focused, but also have experience with PHP and Java. Installation and
configuration of httpd, nginx, tomcat, varnish, uwsgi, svn, Jenkins/Hudson,
postgres/postgis and more. Familiar with e.g.: iptables, openvpn, postfix, and
Bash scripting.

Aside from the usual bullet points I have set up PKI's, written a static
website generator (for personal use), and have some experience with GIS
technologies from a previous position.

Contact: kevin.r.maris at gmail dot com

------
InclinedPlane
SEEKING WORK - remote preferred (or Seattle, WA)

DevOps stuff: Linux, apache, nginx, php, rails, mysql, varnish, wordpress,
etc.

Back-end/front-end dev work: C#, PHP, Javascript/jQuery, Backbone, CodeIgniter

I can do designer stuff including ground-up semantic html/css and graphic
design but I don't consider it my forte.

My rates are currently quite reasonable since I'm just getting into
freelancing and looking to build up a portfolio.

Contact me at: wedge@semanticnebula.com

------
luckystrike
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I have been shipping software for more than 10 years now, and love building
high-quality products (or at least try my best for it!). I have recently
started freelancing after my stint as a single founder, and am currently doing
part-time contract work remotely for another HN member's startup.

I am proficient with Ruby on Rails and generally quite adept at picking up new
technologies as per the needs of the product. I call myself a generalist, and
if you are a non-technical person, I can handle most of the things for you
that go in to building & launching a software product (including screen flows,
server-side programming, system administration, analytics & a little bit of
digital marketing.)

I am open to a potential co-founder role as well, but as you know well, a
_lot_ of things need to fall in place for it. I guess it would be best if we
work together on a short project first to see how good we are as a team.

Please see my profile for the contact & other relevant information. Just drop
a line to say hello, it's always good to interact with fellow HN members!

------
steverb
SEEKING WORK in Knoxville, TN or remote.

Have you ever paid a consultancy or freelancer for a product and while what
you got back technically worked it turned out to be made entirely of duct tape
and band-aids? Me too. That's why I'm here. It makes me mad to see people pay
good money for bad work.

I'm here to handle the projects that you need to get done, but don't quite
have the time for. I'm all about the agile, and you will get a daily status
report and code check-in that will fit right into your standup. No more
wondering what's been done and what remains.

I'm a big believer in TDD and will provide you with full tests along with the
solution, so when it comes time for you to modify it yourself you won't have
to wonder if your change is going to break something.

I specialize in .NET, specifically MVC and web services (WebAPI, WCF). I was
doing Single Page Applications before they were cool (and before anyone knew
about Knockout.js).

I'm also familiar with Ruby, MySQL and Mongo if you lean that way.

Résumé at <http://careers.stackoverflow.com/steverb>

Contact me at: me@steverb.com

------
csalvato
SEEKING WORK Location: NYC, USA; Warwickshire, UK; Remote (I split my time)

Citizenship (for working rights): US and EU (Italy)

Can work Remote: Yes

Full stack developer accepting web developer, iOS development, design and
marketing contract work.

I have 8 years of web development and design experience, and 4 years of
sales/marketing experience. My steady clients use my services for web tech
consulting, web development, web design work, direct sales consulting and
metrics analysis. My most recent web clients include the Dow Chemical
Corporation. My most recent direct sales client includes Ripple
(www.rppl.com).

My bread and butter is churning out Wordpress websites _very_ quickly.

For web development, I also specialize in HTML/CSS/JavaScript, Objective-C,
PHP, Python on Django, jQuery and Backbone.js.

My design work is all done in Balsamiq mockups and Photoshop. I manage my
projects through Git.

A subset of my work is on my portfolio with testimonials can be found here:
<http://www.swiftarcher.com/portfolio>

You can contact me most easily through email (chris at swiftarcher dot com) or
on twitter @SalvatoChris

------
SF_Web_Dev
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco ~50% remote

I'm currently working full-time in SF and want to transition to part-time
freelancing (20-30 hrs.) so I can work on my own projects. I'm ready to take
the plunge for the right customer and opportunity. I am open to on-site work
in SF with the freedom to work from home >= 50% of the time.

I have 12 years experience in web development and my preferred toolset
includes Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Ember.js, jQuery, Git, Github, TDD,
Rspec, Jasmine, Gimp, SASS, HAML, Heroku, AWS, and Apache Cordova
(Phonegap)... I've launched 5 websites / solo startups and one mobile app
where I did 100% of the design and development. I also worked with Pivotal
Labs for 6 months and have the same philosophy on TDD, agile and quality.

I'm not posting my normal account details because I already have every
recruiter in SF spamming me. Please don't contact me if you are a recruiter or
for positions that require travel, are full-time or require 100% on-site.

Email me at sf.web.developer@gmail.com and I will send you all of my info.

------
orangethirty
SEEKING WORK - Remote {USA}{American Citizen}

Last month I shipped out two MVPs. Now I want to ship out yours.

Full-stack software engineer is available for hire. Technologies include:

    
    
        PHP
        Python
        Ruby
        SQL
        Codeigniter
        Flask
        some Rails
        Bootstrap
        Jquery
        Javascript
        Wordpress
        Joomla
        APIs
        Apache
        Linux
        ...among many more.
    

What sets me apart from others?

I've never missed a deadline.

Rates are very affordable at $400/day.

Schedule is very flexible.

I'm in the US, no Visa or language issues/barriers.

What have I built?

Last month I built two very different applications. One is an e-commerce
platform aimed at the fashion industry, and the other is an online payment
system I'm also building an API right now (in Python). I'm also building a
search engine (my startup).

What can I do?

E-commerce

APIs

Custom or modified CMS

You can also hire me to write your technical documentation. I'm the only one
actively offering this service right now. The rates for this are different at
$40/hour of work. With a minum of 20 hours. I can write platform, API, and
developer documentation.

Email: orangethirty@gmail.com

Get in touch and I will give you a free 30 minute consultation. No strings
attached.

------
vitovito
SEEKING WORK: Austin, TX, remote

I'm a skilled _user experience and interaction designer_ , with broad
experience across many types of companies and applications.

I don't do art and I don't do implementation; I do "how it works" and "is this
really a good idea" and "here's seven studies for or against." I do strict
information architecture, customer and user research, interaction design and
user experience design. I work with artists and programmers if you need more
than that.

Recent work examples are here: <http://vitor.io/portfolio>

In the past, I've founded three startups (real-time 3D visualization,
developer relations/support platform as a service, seasonal consumer goods
delivery), I have a development background, and I have particular strengths in
the video game industry, and in emerging technologies like wearable computing
and the Internet of Things.

Design resume and contact information are here: <http://vitor.io/resume>

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

<http://mobilejazz.cat>

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond.

We're doing Android since the first 1.0 release in 2008 and iOS since 2009. We
also do Mobile Web and cross-plattform (PhoneGap & Titanium). Additionally
we've a ton of experience in backend development (Java & Rails) and web
frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript). Check us out here:
<http://mobilejazz.cat> If you need more references and testimonials have a
look here: <http://stefanklumpp.com/testimonials.html> If you've any questions
please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat - happy to answer any
questions :-) PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK (remote) Python, Django, HTML/CSS/JavaScript, Android.
Jamshedpur, India. Developed <http://www.datumdroid.com/> and
<http://www.quizzardous.com> and worked with several OSS projects including
OpenIntents, VLC, etc. Email on profile.

------
thiagodotfm
SEEKING WORK - Remote: São Paulo/Brazil

I can do: C/C++, Ruby on Rails(with TDD/BDD), Node.js/real-time(socket.io) and
front-end(html/css/javascript). I can work with the following the relational
databases: postgres/mysql and nosql databases: mongodb, dynamodb, neo4j. Some
devops(good unix knowledge, can set up your server with nginx/unicorn or
passenger and automate with capistrano).

I currently maintain the carrierwave gem, which is a _very popular_ choice for
file uploads, had a pull request accept in rails/rails... my github is:
<https://github.com/thiagofm>

I have previously worked for a startup that got sold to one of the largest
e-commerce platform in Brazil.

Just in case you want to know, I do have a computer science degree and I'm
willing to tackle any hard problem that might come.

I love to do great work and I would appreciate any inquires you have to use my
expertise in order to help you.

------
Jsarokin
Seeking Freelancer - Rails Developer (Los Angeles or Remote)

Our IOS app / website is getting ready for beta launch in the next week and
we're looking for a rails developer to join our existing team.

Your job would be to further build out our backend, help manage / scale server
side, and also possibly do some front-end web work.

This would start as a freelance job, although ideally would turn full-time if
your work is high quality.

We're using:

\- Ruby on Rails 3 (3.1) \- Memcached \- Redis and Resque \- Heroku \- Amazon
AWS \- PostgreSQL

This could be a really exciting opportunity - we're growing pretty fast, have
some powerful / celebrity investors, and a street team of 50+ waiting & ready
to go.

If you're in LA we have an awesome office in West Hollywood you can work from
- but remote works as well as long as you can communicate daily via Skype /
BaseCamp.

Shoot an email to Julian@novacorp.us with some info (website, blog, github,
etc.) and we can chat to see if you'd be a good fit.

------
mixonic
SEEKING WORK - NYC, remote

Myself and a friend are both experienced, senior web developers (Rails & Ruby,
Ember, Coffee, Backbone, Scala for starters). We're looking for a project we
can knock right out of the park. We've both been founders and early employees
at several startups in NYC and elsewhere, but never worked together.

Some things we've been interested in lately: iOS development, Ember.js and
thick-client apps, mobile optimized web dev, git integrations, ways to
interact with the physical world, ways to build better teams and culture.

Our ideal project is probably remote, about 20-30 hours a week each, has a
clear finished state, and involves solving a new problem. We're open to
project rate, hourly rate, or equity compensation. Basically, we're flexible
about all this stuff and just looking for smart people who would like to work
with us. So get in touch. matt.beale@madhatted.com

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - Germany (Berlin) or Remote

I am a frontend web developer (3+ years of freelance experience) and working
with:

HTML5, CSS3, JS, jQuery, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js

I also hack stuff for the backend:

Ruby, Rack, Sinatra, Rails, MongoDB, HAML, SASS, Sprockets

References:

\- <http://jqapi.com> (Alternative jQuery Documentation)

\- <http://usejquery.com> (jQuery Showcase and Blog)

\- <https://github.com/mustardamus/ketchup-plugin> (jQuery Form Validation
Plugin)

\- <https://github.com/mustardamus/> (much more)

Links:

\- <http://mustardamus.com>

\- <http://twitter.com/mustardamus>

\- <http://www.linkedin.com/in/mustardamus>

You can find my email address in my profile.

Cheers, Basti.

------
jdkx
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote

We're looking for a developer to expand and maintain a B2B web application,
both frontend and backend. We use Python and PostgreSQL server-side (with
Flask and SQLAlchemy), mostly ExtJS client-side. This will be a full-time job
for at least 3 months. Contact: hn at keoxhq dot com.

------
lacerus
SEEKING WORK in Hamburg, Germany or remotely.

Full stack web dev with and a bit a sysadmin with focus on Ruby on Rails and
Linux. Also a knack for SEO and agile team organization. I try to be able to
know a little about every technical area a typical web start-up needs to cover
(JavaScript, HTML, CSS, high availability, scalability, getting things done
quickly, organizing remote teams, Scrum, ...), and go deep in server side
development.

I am also always interested in working for funded startups because I love the
atmosphere. CTO/co-founding not out of the question but we would need to work
together on a consulting basis for a few months first.

My website is in German, but my english is 8 out of 9 (IELTS) and I've lived
in North America for a few years.

<http://lorenzkitzmann.de>

------
luke_s
SEEKING WORK - Australia (Remote)

If you looking for an experienced coder, who can deliver mobile Android or
HTML5 mobile applications, then I am your man! 10+ years doing java
development means I have the maturity and experience to delivery on your
requirements in a quick and efficient manner.

At this stage I should note that I am not currently doing full time
freelancing. I have a day job managing developers, but am looking for some
part time work to supplement my income. I am available to work up to 10-14
hours per week.

If you mention this advertisement you will get a free 45 minute consultation
over skype, where we can discuss your project the the best way to meet your
requirements.

* Android development in Java

* HTML 5, including mobile HTML5 apps

* Javascript, Jquery, Knockoutjs

* Over 10 years experience doing full stack java development

luke dot sleeman at gmail.com

~~~
luke_s
By popular request my resume is now available at:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/14eu1Z_6FrXG-
xIKEiyC7_rKq...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14eu1Z_6FrXG-
xIKEiyC7_rKq_9UdFmefpiNctzpcEd0/edit)

And my rates at: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/122gri-
dlkgA_zDKMEOiEVUnM...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/122gri-
dlkgA_zDKMEOiEVUnMON8-Pteg8aMaTxcLUR8/edit)

------
TheIntellects
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver - Remote

I am a full stack web developer/consultant based in Vancouver, B.C. I provide
web development and consulting services to software development companies,
consulting firms, creative studios, and more.

I strongly believe the best interests of my clients are critical to our
successful collaboration on current and future projects. If you have a
business and are looking for a website, SEO, web security consultation, or
even internal web applications, I would love to speak with you.

Even if you do not operate a medium to large sized company, perhaps you have
an exciting project; we can talk!

Do you represent a non-profit? I do provide my services free or at highly
discounted rates to give back to the community, just let me know.

Contact me at: HNfreelance@technewsgalore.com

------
Smerity
SEEKING WORK - remote

Expertise in Natural Language Processing (NLP), machine learning, data
mining/analytics and algorithms at scale. Worked on a wide variety of real
world systems, such as ML for predicting and optimising for user growth and
company revenue.

University Medal from University of Sydney for working in NLP

Previous experience in start-ups + tech companies (ZeroMail, Google [intern],
Freelancer.com) including launching a full stack application for a promotional
competition under time and resource pressure.

Reside in Sydney, Australia -- prefer remote but happy to come in / travel as
appropriate

I most commonly use Python for personal projects but I'm language agnostic

Email, LinkedIn and website in profile

<http://smerity.com/media/files/resume.pdf>

------
mandx
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Main focus of development in Python/Django, I also like to do
HTML/CSS/Javascript by hand (SASS/Compass), to fine tune the results, and I
enjoy it. I'm also experienced deploying sites on private servers and
Heroku+S3 (cloud), and also with technologies like key-value stores (Redis)
and asynchronous task queues (Celery).

I write clean code according to community conventions, use Git as VCS. Also
for client side I ensure the correctness and validation of the HTML code,
keeping it clean, semantic and SEO oriented.

When using the Django's admin panel, I use techniques and solutions to provide
to your backend users the best tools for adding and maintaining content for
your site.

You can drop me a mail <gmandx[at]gmail.com> with any more questions.

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK

I'm developing web apps with Python, Tornado, Django, Google App Engine,
Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js), PostgreSQL, Linux, VPS (Linode), MongoDB,
Redis. I've studied Machine Learning, Artificial Intelligence (Statement of
accomplishment from Andrew Ng - ML Stanford, and Sebastian Thrun/Peter Norvig
- AI Stanford).

I'm working on a scalable and easy-to-integrate web chat implementation
(similar to Facebook chat) using Tornado non-blocking capabilities and the
long polling technique.

My Github repos: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

Some work in Python:

<http://todolist-app.appspot.com>

<http://concejales2012.cl/>

Contact: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

------
netmau5
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/DC/ATL/BHAM

Specialities: Java, Ruby, Javascript, iOS, UI/UX

<http://www.UrbanCoding.net> is seeking our next web or mobile development
project. We have working experience in insurance, finance, and education.
Application development is the only thing we do. We do not do blogs, product
pages, landing pages, etc unless integrated into a larger product project.

To learn more about us and see if we might be a good fit for your project,
please see our Project and Pricing Guide at
[https://docs.google.com/a/urbancoding.net/document/d/1fOigUG...](https://docs.google.com/a/urbancoding.net/document/d/1fOigUGu4N1647N2uejNGxHceHzc9J2kFlsjzgqVhXfM/edit)

------
ashraful
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web+Mobile UI designer and front-end developer.

4+ years of experience with designing usable interfaces with a focus on
increasing user conversions.

Designed patio11's site which increased his conversion rate and profit:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-
frustratin...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-frustrating/)

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-
ma...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-made-me-a-
small-fortune/)

Experience with Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript/Jquery.
Knowledge of Ruby, Rails and BackboneJS.

Portfolio: <http://www.madebyargon.com>

Pricing: $45/hour, or negotiated fixed price projects.

Email: inlith@gmail.com

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel around Europe fine. Native British
developer based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL, experienced with
Apache/nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

<http://campaignbar.com>

<http://interactwive.com>

I'm very good at diving into unknown codebases, finding solutions to complex
problems, enjoy rescuing projects in trouble, and like working with technology
in general. I always chatting about requirements, feel free to drop me a line
at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
nigma
SEEKING WORK - remote

Independent consultant, advising and creating software.

I do backend and frontend development, service optimization and scientific
applications. I learn fast, have broad technical and domain-specific knowledge
and several years of experience working with startups and business customers
from US and Europe.

I'm capable of executing all stages of a project, starting from a customer
idea or a set of mockups and delivering a ready product.

I usually do Python, Java, C, Django, Backbone, PostgreSQL, Non-relational DBs
or whatever to get the job done.

Some of my stuff:

<http://en.ig.ma/projects>

<http://github.com/nigma>

<http://en.ig.ma/linkedin>

------
baud
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Portugal)

Specialties: ML/NLP (R/Julia), Ruby/Rails, Android/iOS

<http://www.minuscode.com> is a collective of freelancers based in Portugal,
with experience working with startups. Feel free to ask us anything.

------
dave1619
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Diego, Remote

Looking for front-end designer

We've got a lively social community we've created as an iOS app and we're
looking to build a web interface. It's built on Rails and the backend is
already up and running. We need a front-end designer who can create front-end
design for the social community (mostly following, groups, chat and profile
pages).

We're looking for someone who is an excellent designer and who is really good
at jquery/javascript. Also, we're looking for someone who wants to help build
a growing community of people helping each other by extending our presence to
the web.

Please send me a portfolio and a resume/CV. Also include your hourly rates.
Send to heydave at gmail.com . Thanks!

------
JonSchneider
SEEKING WORK: Cincinnati/Dayton/Columbus or Remote

I'm an iOS/PHP developer in the Midwest that specializes in apps that
integrate into web services and their backends. This last month I built a
small but neat one that plugged into Facebook, and neat ear training app for
musicians like my sister and father, and a web app for storing, accessing and
summarizing financial documents for a Midwest VC firm.

Email me at jon@z-prototype.com and we can go over your idea for free, no
strings attached. Unlike others I don't charge for or set a time limit on
meetings - meetings are always free, because I want to build you the product
you want. You pay only for time I spend coding.

------
krmmalik
SEEKING WORK: England, UK, (Remote)

I'm looking for freelance digital marketing work. I'm very good at helping
clients to strategise an action plan, and have previous experience in
Conversion Optimisation, Community Engagement and building marketing into the
product.

I'm also very good at helping startups bring their idea to fruition as well as
take appropriate measures to qualify the market.

I have testimonials to back my work, and am happy to provide verbal case
studies to prospective clients.

Please see my virtual business card: <http://krmmalik.com/me>

or email me at: khurammalik.me@gmail.com

Note: my "seeking freelancers" post is separate to this one and is for sub-
contracting posts.

------
RileyJames
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Australia (local) & Bay Area / NYC (local)

Dragonfly is a startup that connects talented local freelancers with creative,
digital and ad agencies. Primarily designers and developers.
(<http://dragonflylist.com>)

We're live in Australia, but we will be launching in SF & NY within 2 months,
so if you're looking for work in those areas get involved now.

We are NOT recruiters: Its a platform, its transparent, freelancers & agencies
work directly and we have fixed fees. (recruiters hate it haha).

The focus is on local, in-house freelancing. Some agencies are happy to work
remote with the right people, it's case by case.

------
davedx
SEEKING WORK - remote, or on-site within the Netherlands

I am an experienced professional dev with 10+ years of experience shipping
software in a variety of sectors, including web apps small and enterprise-
large, triple A game titles and Unity games to CDN's and desktop software.

I've just gone freelance and am already booked solid through October but am
available for new projects November onwards. I'm happy to consider any project
within my skillset, but am most interested in web apps and Unity projects
right now.

My portfolio site is at <http://www.dave78.com> \- or get in touch via
davedx@gmail.com or davedx78 on Skype.

------
joseph
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, remote.

I am a developer and systems administrator who loves tools and automation. My
primary choice of language is Python, but I am also experienced in Java, Perl,
shell scripting, and C, with a particular interest in functional programming
languages such as Haskell and lisp. I really enjoy solving ugly problems and
presenting the end result through a nice Django UI or similar, so that others
will have an easy tool to get their work done.

My professional experience goes back 7 years, and before that I was a hobbyist
who got his foot in the door via a web hosting firm, and later went to work
for major telecom companies.

Contact is on my profile.

~~~
daemon13
There is no contact in your profile.

You might want to update it.

~~~
joseph
Thanks, I made the mistake of thinking the 'email' field on my profile was
public.

------
ryanjames23
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Portland, OR)

Hi! I am a full time developer specializing in scalable web apps, mostly in
Python. I've helped many clients take their ideas to successful products that
launched on time and on budget. I'm full stack from FPGAs to LESS, so there is
a good chance I can build what you need. And if I don't know it, I'll learn
it.

Discover my portfolio at <http://www.ryanjurgensen.com>. If you are interested
in scalable web apps, check out the performance notes on some of the portfolio
peices - I'm in the game of serving millions a day in seconds.

Shoot me an email at ryan.jurgensen@gmail.com.

------
ianpri
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in London)

Full-time freelancer, working remotely (although able to make meetings in
London) over 10 years of PHP experience, currently mainly working on Zend apps
although have experience in wordpress, silverstripe etc. Previously worked
with corporate clients (Lockheed Martin, Fujitsu Siemens, Barclays) as well as
media one (one of the sites I was working on was featured on a Google Chrome
TV advert). Lots of experience in eLearning.

Can handle frontend (CSS3/HTML5, JS templating etc) and so can quickly put
together MVPs/prototypes for clients (currently doing this for a few other
startups)

Contact details and portfolio in profile.

------
creature
SEEKING WORK – London (or remote)

I'm a backend-focused full-stack developer, best suited to
PHP/Python/Javascript but experienced in many non-Microsoft languages. I spent
4 years at Last.fm as a web developer, so I know how to scale out your
products. I like to help shape a product and company direction as well as
build it, so I'm ideal if you want a collaborator as well as a coder.

You can check out some previous projects at <http://alexpounds.com/portfolio>
and get a better idea of my experience at <http://alexpounds.com/cv> .

------
willowrun
SEEKING WORK – Bay Area or Remote

Full-Stack iOS development.

We specialize in realizing your app vision starting from your wireframes to
live on the App Store. Our typical architecture is the app + cloud-based web
service deployable to Heroku/AWS or even simpler with Parse. Fixed-price
project bidding available.

Team includes former engineering lead at Kleiner, Benchmark, DFJ startups.

Recent work: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dreampro/id492589174>
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dreamscore/id479335562>

Email: ios@willowrun.co

------
rdallasgray
SEEKING WORK -- Glasgow, UK or remote

Generalist/full-stack web developer with a background in design/fine art. ~8
years' experience designing and building large, data-driven sites. Just
completed an MSc in Software Development and looking to branch out.

Highly experienced in PHP and Javascript. Solid in Ruby and Objective-C. Will
take on web- or iOS-based projects, including maintenance/features.
Comfortable with both front-end and server-side work.

<https://github.com/rdallasgray> <http://uk.linkedin.com/in/robertdallasgray>

------
alohar
SEEKING WORK (local preferred) in GREATER BOSTON AREA

HUMAN CENTERED DESIGN INCLINED iOS DEVELOPER

we are a small user experience and design innovation consultancy (think tiny
ID/UX oriented IDEO) looking for an iOS developer for 2 upcoming app projects.

work full time (preferred) or part time (if student etc.), starting as
contract in our Cambridge office.

apart from having some solid experience with objective C (databases and server
work ideal), please:

\--have a passion for people <3 we eat lunch together most days

\--be ready to unleash your technical creativity in a collaborative think tank
environment

\--love your code

ping me for more info! I'm happy to chat with you, and please pass onto any
friends in the area

cheers, alorah at mit dot edu

------
chrisconley
DATA MONSTERS FOR HIRE (SEEKING WORK) - Remote or Philadelphia

<http://datamonsters.co>

We can gather, analyze, clean, de-dup any structured or unstructured data
source. So if you rely on delivering the best, most accurate data to your
customers/users to grow your business, we can help.

By chaining together APIs, customized web crawling, and/or our own human-based
API, I can build a custom solution that integrates right into your business
process or app.

Email is in profile or you can get in touch through the contact form on
<http://datamonsters.co>.

------
br0ke
Seeking work: USA/Baltimore|Remote

SysAdmin/config (fbsd,obsd,solaris,linux), backend dev (C, ObjC, PHP, Ruby,
scheme, common lisp), ios dev

<https://www.elfga.com/~erik/> erik@elfga.com

------
timjahn
SEEKING FREELANCERS - We recently launched the beta version of matchist
(matchist.com), a service geared towards accurately matching freelance
developers to quality projects.

We're currently building up our roster of freelance developers. If you're a
freelance developer, head over to <http://matchist.com/talent> and sign up for
free. (Note: Currently, we're seeking U.S. based developers only.)

In a few weeks, we'll start the intake of projects and start matching
developers to projects.

------
alanpca
SEEKING WORK - Windsor, ON / Detroit, MI (Remote)

I'm a full stack developer web developer, working with Ruby on Rails and
CoffeeScript/JavaScript. I typically use JS frameworks such as Backbone.js and
Batman.js. I also have a lot of experience working with C++ and C.

I excel in taking a project from specification to full implementation, but I'm
also very good at jumping in on a project that is also in motion.

My availability is pretty open over the next month, so I am able to help with
your project on pretty short notice.

You can contact me via e-mail at: alan@laudicina.net.

------
softwarerero
I am working full stack and have recently used Java, Scala, Groovy, Akka, Play
Framework, MongoDB, H2, Lucene, HTML, CSS, jQuery and Lighttpd.

My last projects were a search engine for classified ads and a platform for
users to build their own web shops on. You can find my projects here
<http://sun.com.py/html/en/projects.html> and most of my open source work
here: <https://bitbucket.org/parapapi>.

------
azarias
SEEKING FREELANCER - Designer

Meritful (<http://www.meritful.com>) is looking for a freelance web designer
to help us with some projects. We really appreciate clean and modern web
design and love creatives at Meritful. It would be great if you can deliver
HTML/CSS but PSDs would work as well. We are based in Ann Arbor, MI. Remote
OK. Please ping azarias at meritful.com with a pointer to your work if you are
interested (especially if you have availability soon).

------
joshmlewis
SEEKING WORK - Greenville, NYC, SF, Remote.

I am a kick-ass front-end developer and designer with a focus on UX. I've
cofounded a startup in an accelerator, worked with a startup out of Harvard,
and worked with several design agencies and other startups. My skill set is
HTML5, CSS3/SASS, JS, and mobile. I'm familiar with Rails and the command
line. I love making users lives easier and building beautiful applications.

If this sounds like what you need or want to see some of my latest work, get
in touch. josh@joshmlewis.com.

------
carterschonwald
Seeking Work (seeking clients)- Computer Science with elegant engineering.

WellPosed Ltd, like to help businesses with analytic & engineering challenges
to achieve production deployable solutions that create measurable business
value.

(we attack hard problems and deliver great answers). For our own products and
projects we favor using Math to guide our design and Haskell to build the
software, but we're polyglots at heart.

email us at: inquiries at wellposed dot com, subject "wellposed solutions" if
our expertise sounds like what you need.

------
peterbraden
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Remote / I can travel. Developer.

I just left a Sr Front End Developer position at Yammer and am happy to do
some consulting / contract work. My expertise is in javascript, both front-end
and node, but I'm happy to be language agnostic if the opportunity is right.

I'm also getting back to my open source projects, so hit me up on github if
you're interested in working together there.

hnfreelance@peterbraden.co.uk <https://github.com/peterbraden>

------
thetron
SEEKING FREELANCER - local preferred (Sydney or Melbourne, Australia)

Involved (involved.com.au) is currently seeking a freelance Android developer
to port an iPad app that we have developed for one of our larger clients.
Native app development is a must, but we'll only be needing to test on a small
number of more popular Android tablets.

What we love:

* Happy people

* Good attention to detail

* Solid coding chops

* Knowledge of the locations of good burgers and/or fries

Feel free to drop me a line at nicholas@involved.com.au - with github profile,
resume, portfolio, or whatever you've got.

------
trains11
SEEKING FREELANCER - U.K./Remote Work

We are interested to talk to experienced Javascriptors, to write custom
scripts with animations & data controls in JS should be able to do small
chunks of AJAX which can communicate with JS & DB on other side. Should be
able to work with remote team over skype for plugging scripts in to big PHP /
AJAX based product.

Here is more info on our group <http://fantoo.net> Feel free to write to me at
sayhi@fantoo.net

------
adj
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I’m an Australian developer (currently abroad) seeking remote freelance work.

I’m an engineer who gets stuff done. I work at all levels of the technology
stack from Web Apps to Embedded Systems and Electronics.

Some of the technologies I’ve been working with lately:

\- Ruby on Rails, Heroku, Bootstrap, Jekyll

\- iOS app development

\- Embedded systems, C, Raspberry Pi (currently working on a series of
articles on internet enabled sensors - ‘internet of things’ if you like)

Website: <http://www.atomyard.com>

Contact: andy@atomyard.com

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - The Netherlands or remote

I'm a freelance web designer that is capable of coding my own designs in clean
HTML5/CSS3(+LESS). I also have 5+ years of experience of using WordPress and
more recently I've used Kirby as well. I've designed a plenty of responsive
sites and my primary framework of choice is Bootstrap.

TL;DR -> Responsive design, HTML5, CSS3, LESS, WordPress, Kirby, Bootstrap

Portfolio and contact info: <http://lauriliimatta.com>

------
tstegart
SEEKING FREELANCER - Tiny project, iOS, $100 We use Flurry for app analytics
and Baker (<https://github.com/simbul/baker>) as the basis for our travel
magazine. We're trying to get Flurry to tell us what URL is clicked on when
someone taps a link in our app. Flurry events can pass a parameter along. We
want to know the URL, that's it. Interested iOS developers can contact
tom@overnightbuses.com.

~~~
tstegart
Edit: Found someone. Thanks HN!

------
siscia
SEEKING FREELANCER remote I need to get a nice coat at one of my projects.
Code in clojure (Enlive), a little more info here (
[http://sisciatech.tumblr.com/post/30881154775/looking-
for-a-...](http://sisciatech.tumblr.com/post/30881154775/looking-for-a-
freelancer) ) but a lot of work is now done, I really need only the graphic
part... I don't bite (ok I do, but not via email) so => simone (at) mweb (dot)
biz

------
charmquark
SEEKING WORK - NYC, Remote

Expert at building scalable backend APIs (10K+ RPS, 500K+ concurrents, 50M+
users) in Java and Python with massive datasets in SQL/NoSQL (Postgres, Redis,
MongoDB, Hadoop, etc) in finance, online advertising and consumer apps.

Well-rounded, flexible and professional.

Passionate about writing extensible, readable code and building fast, stable
systems.

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelrmoss> michael.moss@gmail.com

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK

My professional background is in performance optimization of very large
relational ERP databases, data warehousing, ETL and business analytics. As
such I'm very good at delivering data-driven insights from large volumes of
data.

I take interest in functional programming, data mining, neural networks and
complex algorithms.

I have recently started to develop data-centric web applications in Sinatra
(with ActiveRecord) on the side.

I'm looking for opportunities to put this knowlegde to good use.

------
DrWhax
Seeking gigs - Netherlands or remote

info@blackmountainsecurity.nl

<http://blackmountainsecurity.nl/> \- a small startup located in Amsterdam who
specialize in penetration testing and configuring, maintaining of applications
who like to be tested for bugs which might compromise security.

We can also help with co-designing and developing applications in a secure
fashion.

Skill set: * Python-(Django)

* Git

* Ruby

* Encryption

* Security testing

* Cloud deployment at AWS/Heroku

* Configuring and maintaining of security of linux/unix systems.

------
marcus_sa
SEEKING WORK - remote preferred (Porto Alegre, RS)

Linux, apache, nginx, php, rails, mysql, postgresql, html, javascript, css,
wordpress etc.

Already working as a freelancer in Brazil for more than two years, and now
work full time at a startup here. I can do all the work for frontend and
backend!

My rates outside Brazil are great, because I want to practice my English!

get in touch: marcus.m.sa@gmail.com or <http://about.me/marcus_sa>

------
juanmaribeltran
SEEKING WORK - remote or Madrid/London

We´re a team of web (front-back) and app developers. What we do: \- Node.js \-
Ruby on Rails \- Javascript \- MongoDB \- CSS3 \- html5

We love startups and challenging developments. We´ve founded a couple of
startups so we can be useful in developing MVP´s. If there´s something your
stuck with just contact us:

info@redradix.com

We´ve made stuff like this:

www.favmonster.com www.cityeaters.com github.com/redradix github.com/werelax
github.com/fuzzyalej github.com/kanedaki

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Toronto/GTA or Remote

Have experience in a multitude of languages (PHP, Java, Perl, Flex, and C++ in
order of experience)

Most professional experience is in the back end web development realm, have
some experience with desktop and mobile application projects

MySQL, MSSQL and Postgres experience

Looking for long term projects if possible, anything in the Java sphere would
be of definite interest.

Please contact me via the email in my profile if you could use my experience
for your project.

------
willholloway
SEEKING WORK - NYC

I don't believe in isms, I believe in shipping code based solutions to your
business problems based on Django, Jquery, Linux & SEO.

I'm also an all around nice guy

will@willholloway.net

------
mobweb
SEEKING WORK — Zurich, Switzerland & Remote

Interested in anything web, mobile or E-Commerce. Experience using various PHP
CMS & E-Commerce systems. Also fluent in most things JavaScript and have
worked with different DB systems. Currently working on some smaller client
projects so I have free capacity.

Find out more at: <http://mobweb.ch/cv/en> or contact me directly:
info@mobweb.ch

------
eccp
SEEKING WORK - Remote from Chile (part-time or full-time)

I'm a full-stack developer with 8+ years of experience on the Java platform.
In recent years I've moved myself from traditional Java EE to Spring, then
worked with Groovy/Grails and more recently Ruby on Rails and some Node.js.
I'm also comfortable with Python, JavaScript and recently I've started
learning Clojure.

Please check my profile for contact info and links to Github repos.

------
adpfr
SEEKING WORK - Germany/remote

I am specialized in operations research consulting (mathematical modeling,
optimization, planning and scheduling systems, simulation), but I am also
happy to help you with your web app or e-commerce project.

My primary languages of choice are C++, Python (Django) and JavaScript, and I
also have a little bit of web front-end development experience (HTML, CSS,
jQuery).

For more details, just drop me an email at info@ad-ormc.de.

------
drey
SEEKING WORK — Remote (or Southeastern Virginia)

Mobile and Web UI/UX Designer and Front-end Developer with 8 years of
experience building awesome things.

Contact info in my profile.

------
rockyj
SEEKING WORK - Remote / EU Blue Card Sponsorship

I am a passionate developer who can program in Java / Ruby / JavaScript. I am
learning Scala as well.

With a decade of experience in varied technologies I have delivered numerous
projects alone and with large teams. I still consider myself a learner who
tries to be a better programmer each day.

More about me - <http://rockyj.in/about>

------
patrickaljord
SEEKING WORK (patcito@gmail.com)

I work remotely from France. I will help you with all your problems involving
Ruby on rails and javascript. I also know Mongodb, AngularJS, twitter
bootstrap and more. I'm also one of the main dev of the open source qna
Shapado.

More info:

<http://blog.ricodigo.com>

<https://github.com/ricodigo/shapado>

------
aturnbull
SEEKING WORK - NYC, remote

Need an application built? I'm a New York based, full-stack web dev
specializing in Rails, iOS, and Javascript-heavy applications. I ship,
reliably.

I'm wrapping up my role as CTO at an education technology startup and looking
for freelance work, preferably in NYC. Before co-founding my startup, I
contracted for Y-Combinator and Fortune 500 companies.

Made in NY? Get in touch: alec@alecturnbull.com

------
davps
SEEKING WORK or FREELANCER - Remote (based in Paraguay - traveling is OK)

I am multidisciplinary technologist, graduate of electrical engineering with
an emphasis on power systems and full stack web developer.

* JavaScript, jQuery, Backbone, Require, Easel

* HTML, CSS, less, Twitter Bootstrap

* Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Java (Spring 3)

* PostgreSQL, MySQL

* Heroku, GAE/J

More about me and my projects: <http://davps.github.com/about.html>

------
bartligthart
SEEKING WORK - The Netherlands (Remote)

I'm specialized in front-end development, did internships at some dutch
startups, currently freelancing and helping out design companies with front-
end and wordpress development.

Front end Development \- CSS/Sass \- HTML/HAML \- jQuery

Wordpress Development \- Theme development

Contact information at my website <http://bartligthart.nl>

------
manaslutech
We are startup seeking work from other startups to build Ruby on Rails and
mobile( iOS + android ) applications. We also build MVP for a flat rate in 6-8
weeks. We are very competitive and focused on delivery. Take a look at us at
<http://manaslutech.com/> or shoot us an email at manaslutech@gmail.com.

------
olalonde
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Canadian developer currently based in Hong Kong.

I'm a full stack web engineer and have been developing web applications for
over 8 years. I am mostly interested in backend Ruby on Rails & Node.js work
although I am also comfortable with PHP and front-end development.
<http://www.syskall.com>

------
pinjs
SEEKING WORK - remote

Full stack developer, mainly looking for front end work for desktop and
mobile. A lot of experience with Javascript.

Co-started <http://cdnjs.com> Started <http://backbonetutorials.com>

thomasalwyndavis@gmail.com

<http://thomasdavis.github.com>

------
casemorton
SEEKING WORK My wife and I run a small creative studio - inkstache.com

We specialize in branding, logo and Wordpress design but also have extensive
experience with ecommerce design, HTML5, CSS, PHP, Drupal, Jquery, Javascript,
Ajax, Shopify, Joomla, and MySQL.

You can find various examples of our work here: <http://inkstache.com>

Email: case@inkstache.com

------
PurplePanda
SEEKING WORK - Melbourne, Australia, or remote.

Computer Programmer

Most experienced working in C, scheme, python, Java, C#.

Language agnostic. Happy to adapt to any programming
language/technology/problem domain as required.

www: <http://www.dcollins.info/>

email: mail@dcollins.info - if you have any questions or just want to say hi,
please feel free to use it liberally, I'm friendly.

------
varworld
SEEKING WORK - Boston, MA or Remote

* Extensive experience building RESTful APIs

* Built complex systems like recommendation engine, ad targeting systems (big data)

Languages: C++, Erlang, Java, Javascript, Perl, PHP, Pig.

Databases: Cassandra, MySQL, Riak.

Frameworks: Hadoop, Jersey, jQuery, Mahout, OTP, Webmachine, YUI.

Web/Proxy Server: Apache httpd, Traffic Server, Jetty, Mochiweb, Nginx, Squid,
Varnish.

Other: Ejabberd, Elastic Search, Kafka, Memcached, Solr, Puppet.

email in profile.

------
pc86
SEEKING WORK - remote

I am available for 10-20 hours weekly beginning November 15. I am working
remotely from the US East Coast. My skill set is varied and includes:

\- BACK END: PHP (8 years), WordPress (2 years), .NET (2 years), Python (<1
year) \- FRONT END: JavaScript (incl. jQuery; 10 years), Bootstrap
customization (<1 year), SASS/LESS (<1 year)

Contact information is in my profile.

------
amatos
SEEKING WORK - London or remote (can also work on-site elsewhere in the EU for
short assignments, say 1-2 months).

I'm a Python, R and Java developer with a background in statistics and
finance. Usually I prefer to work on heavy numerical stuff (numpy, cython, R,
etc..) but I can do a wide range of work including websites (Django or Flask).

Contact me at: arturmatos78@gmail.com.

------
rubyrescue
iOS, Rails, Erlang freelancer + devs. I have numerous apps in the store. We
work remotely from Buenos Aires. About half of the time, we work on projects
until we can handoff to a local team. The other half we'll put someone on the
project long term. I'm currently looking to pick up another project.

I was formerly a VP of Engineering for Good Technology, based in Seattle and
Redwood Shores. I have worked with Palm, all flavors of MS Windows mobile
platforms, Symbian S60, etc.

I built:

MTV WatchWith - MTV's flagship socia media app -
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mtv-
watchwith/id422366403?mt=...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mtv-
watchwith/id422366403?mt=8)

VH1 Co-Star - Also built (and host) the server for both of these)

Whisper - anonymous social media app (we wrote the server and admin as well)

NCM's MovieNightOut (iOS and Android)

Campus Sentinel (iOS and Android)

<http://github.com/inaka/edis> \- open source Erlang redis server clone I and
a developer wrote.

chad@inaka.net, skype cdepue

------
smagch
SEEKING WORK - remote

Passionate JavaScript Developer, both server-side and client-side. Experiences
in Backbone.js and Node.js. I've just started independent contractor two
months ago. I'm working one or two days a week at the moment. So I can't work
full-time unfortunately. Feel free to ping me!

<https://github.com/smagch>

------
victorantos
SEEKING WORK - London, UK or remote

7+ years experience with .NET technologies My latest piece of work(still in
progress) is wordsearch puzzle,<http://nonstopwords.com>, done using
KnockoutJS, Asp.NET C# MVC4, MVVM

My full resume <http://victorantos.com/resume.aspx>

------
exratione
SEEKING WORK - Austin, TX

I'm a broadly experienced full stack senior developer, with a recent focus on
Drupal, Wordpress, and Node.js. I'm quite comfortable building entire projects
from servers to front end, and dragging old legacy code into the modern era is
a specialty.

For more details, see: <http://www.exratione.com/>

------
BSousa
Seeking work - Remote

Software developer focusing on iOS development but also game development for
multi platforms in C/C++ or Unity. Specialty is A.I. and gameplay.

Worked in various industries, mostly in games. for the last ten years, I'm a
published author of a tech book and co-author of other.

Rate = 300 USD a day (6 billable hours) or 1250 USD a week.

Contact: brunosousa@ensodev.com Skype: Bruno.Sousa.Enso

------
Jd
SEEKING WORK - Berlin (Remote)

Full stack web-developer specialized in complex enterprise systems (esp.
Salesforce) seeks projects on short or long term basis. Send me the problems
your in-house developers can't solve.

Available for work with any of the following: Java, Apex, Javascript, Ruby,
Kittens

<https://github.com/fractastical>

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UK/Spain based) I'm an independent developer that helps
startups and small business. My primary tools are Ruby(on
Rails/Sinatra/Padrino), JavaScript(jQuery, Backbone, Raphael). I would love to
talk to you. <http://filipeamoreira.com>. Email me: hi@filipemoreira.com

------
ccapndave
SEEKING FREELANCER(s) - remote only

Davex Global is looking to expand its roster of remote freelancers. Right now
we are looking for super-duper HTML/jQuery/CSS/Bootstrap frontend devs and
PHP/CodeIgnitor/MySQL backend devs.

If this sounds like you register at <http://www.davexglobal.com/registration/>

------
DaveChild
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK (or London)

I'm a freelance full stack PHP dev, happy with front end dev (HTML, CSS, JS)
and back end dev (PHP, Linux, Apache, MySQL).

Plenty of experience with e-commerce, especially Magento, MODX, Drupal,
OpenCart and WordPress.

My portfolio and more info are on my site at: <http://www.addedbytes.com>

------
thibaut_barrere
SEEKING WORK (=> thibaut.barrere@gmail.com)

I will help you with enterprise automation/data transforms ETL/Rails+Ruby
dev/JRuby projects.

Current planned availability: 5 hours / day in November.

I work remotely from France.

More info:

\- <http://www.logeek.fr/>

\- I maintain <http://www.activewarehouse.info/> (Ruby ETL tools)

------
nagnatron
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I work remotely from Serbia and I can help you with Ruby and Javascript
projects, including frameworks like Rails and Backbone.

If this sounds similar to what you're working on I'd love to hear from you.
Drop me a line(me@miloshadzic.com) or check out my site
<http://miloshadzic.com> .

------
anandvc
SEEKING FREELANCER: (India: preferred, Remote: OK) Android Tablet Game
developer

We need someone who can build a beautiful android tablet game (code, plus
create 2D sprites for characters/items/backgrounds, plus use stock sounds).
Please email links to your android games and your personal site/profile to
anand __at__ fameexpress.com

------
dakoller
SEEKING WORK Data geek / data scientist in Munich,Germany or remote

Implementation of web apps using Python/ Django, doing data related tasks in
R, experience in Semantic web & natural language processing using python-based
NLTK. Machine learning based on Hadoop and Twitter Storm. DBs: Postgres, MySQL
and MongoDB

Deployment experience in Heroku

------
Risse
SEEKING WORK

Remote or some travelling inside EU possible (Currently based in Finland)

PHP Developer at heart, but nowadays mainly focusing on Drupal. Also
experience on frontend, jQuery, CSS etc.

PHP: working with CodeIgniter- and Kohana-frameworks Drupal: 6&7, theming,
custom modules

Portfolio & contact: <http://polso.info/>

------
Swizec
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I fix things.

Looking for work preferably in the javascript (backend or frontend) and
python/django worlds. But I'm not ashamed of using Java if it gets the job
done better.

Haskell would be very lovely indeed.

blog: <http://swizec.com>

github: <https://github.com/swizec>

------
imr
SEEKING WORK - Philadelphia, PA and remote

Web related: PHP, jQuery using the Horde Application Framework and Drupal
Application development in C, C++ and VB.NET Database: MySQL, PostgreSQL

Hardware: Verilog, VHDL on Altera and Xilinx FPGAs

Website: <http://hot-rain.com> Email: info@hot-rain.com

------
verdverm
SEEKING WORK or FREELANCE, New York, remote

Seeking modest support as a PhD, if our interests and motivations align. My
interests and expertise are in data mining, machine learning, and nlp. I have
been coding in c/c++ for 10 years, Go for 3/2 years and primarily develop back
end systems.

------
notum
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Croatia

I'm a full-stack (php, *nix) developer looking for interesting projects and
interesting people to work for. Only open for part-time endeavors.

Feel free to say hi and we'll take it from there: milan@notum.net
<http://notum.net>

------
marcofucci
SEEKING WORK - London/Remote

Django/Javascript developer with several years of experience in web
development.

website: <http://www.marcofucci.com/>

github: <https://github.com/marcofucci/>

email: info at marcofucci dot com

------
guruz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Berlin

We're offering consulting/contract work around Digia's Qt framework. We're
also interested in doing other work in the world of open source, desktop,
mobile and iOS.

If you're interested contact us via <http://woboq.com/>

------
user1241320
SEEKING FREELANCER - Milano, Italy - (remote possible)

Looking for someone with experience with marmalade (as in
<http://www.madewithmarmalade.com>) to integrate our API with that platform.
info+marmalade@beintoo.com

------
rosstamicah
SEEKING FREELANCER: UI/UX Bootstrap Work

Adding features to Sponsorist.com, need a UI/UX expert to help layout new
signup flow (preferrably 1 page), profile pages, embeddable widgets, etc. Need
to keep it in Bootstrap. Please email info at sponsorist dot com for more info

------
jordanf
SEEKING WORK - Chicago / Remote

Product designer, focused on user experience, interface and visual design for
web and mobile applications.

Also specializes in front end development, copywriting and branding.

Startup experience.

Dribble: <http://dribbble.com/jordanful>

------
schmrz
SEEKING WORK - Bosnia and Herzegovina (Remote)

Developer working mainly on web applications and distributed processing using
Hadoop and Hbase. I can work 15-20 hours per week since I'm only looking for
part time work.

You can contact me via amir dot hadzic at randomshouting.com.

------
mekishizufu
SEEKING WORK - Remote

We are a small group of Ruby and JavaScript developers available for hire.
Tell us about your product idea and we can design, build and deploy it for
you. Find out more at <http://sensible.io>

------
omnia7
SEEKING WORK -- EU / remote

I feel most comfortable with:

\- PHP / CakePHP / MySQL

\- HTML5 / CSS3 / jQuery

\- Sass, CoffeeScript

\- Comfy with Git / *nix

Experience with:

\- Wordpress, Tumblr themes

\- All sorts of APIs

\- E-commerce projects, PayPal Pro

Recent work:

\- Like beer? <http://brewfridge.com/> \- Or maybe wine? <http://vinto.me/>

Contact: berofx@gmail.com

------
followben
SEEKING WORK - Australia (Remote)

Friendly, experienced and hardworking iOS designer/ engineer, available full
or part time for interesting and well-funded projects:

<http://thoughtfulpixel.com>

ben at thoughtfulpixel dot com

------
skarmklart
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Sweden)

We are 3 guys in Sweden looking to do consulting on the side while we work on
products.

We can do for you:

-Mobile: native iOS, native Android, cross-platform (Phonegap)

-Web: LAMP, Wordpress, Joomla

-Backend: Node.JS, MongoDB

-Parsing/scraping work: PDF, Excel, XML, HTML, etc

Contact: info@skarmklart.se

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web interface designer currently in Tokyo. I work with companies around the
world on improving site usability and conversion rates.

HTML5 / CSS3 / Photoshop

<http://nylira.com>

------
traxtech
SEEKING WORK, remote (south of France)

Full-stack experienced Java/J2EE engineer that knows how to architect,
develop, operate and scale a JEE6 webapp; and RoR junior learning more and
more everyday.

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

I'm a Python/Django developer who's too modest to say how awesome he is.

More details: <http://ram.rachum.com/cv/>

------
pazimzadeh
SEEKING FREELANCER. New York, NY or remote.

Seeking a developer with Clojure and Objective-C experience. Familiarity with
MongoHQ is a plus.

Please contact Julian at julian at beagleapp dot com.

------
pknerd
Seeking Work - Remote

I am mainly a web developer in PHP/Python and a bit noobie in Rails. Can also
make iOS apps.

<http://adnansiddiqi.com>

------
factorialboy
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote / Bangalore, India

I need an accomplished Java developer to build a web app that interfaces with
a web server (SOAP). SPML experience a plus.

Email in HN profile.

~~~
rahul_jha
Hi,

I came across this requirements of yours where you are looking for java
developer to build an application to interface with SOAP endpoints.

I would like to present my self for this requirement on behalf of PurpleBeak
Technologies.

We, Pueplebeak , are a start-up and have been involved in development of web
based product including but not limited to HTML5, CSS3, .NET, Java etc.

I my self have more than ten years of experience in Java, J2EE related
technology including but not limited to JSP, Servlets, Struts, Hibernate,
SOAP, MySQL.

Please visit www.purplebeak.com to get some information about our company.

We are confident of taking this work and can deliver as per your expectation.

Please let me know if we can discuss this opportunity further for us to
understand the requirement in detail and define a scope.

Do let me know if you need more information.

Thanks and Regards Rahul Jha rahul.jha@purplebeak.com

------
ambuj
SEEKING WORK: Remote (London,UK)

Full stack .NET web developer. CV here: <http://ambuj.co.uk/cv/>

Contact: ambuj at ambuj.co.uk

------
abhishiv
Here - <http://muis.co/abhishiv>

Milan, Italy or Remote

Full stack. See link.

Keywords: Modern HTML5 apps. Backbone.js, Rails, Node.

abhishiv [at] gmail.com

------
kylefox
SEEKING WORK: Edmonton, AB + remote

Developer (frontend + backend) & Interface Designer

I consider myself both a coder and designer, but I don't half-ass know things
-- I'm pretty experienced in both realms. I've done everything from designing
the UX/UI for brand new products to building distributed systems on Amazon
EC2/SQS/SMS.

A few projects (happy to discuss details via email):

\- Self project: <http://myfotojournal.com/> (Django + front-end + design)

\- Self project: <http://photobattle.me/> (Rails + front-end + design)

\- Self project: <http://craftingtype.com/> (Designed site,
copywriting/newsletter, co-organized event)

\- I've worked on Carbonmade (<http://carbonmade.com/>), TestFlight
(<https://testflightapp.com/>), Yardstick (<http://getyardstick.com/>), and
many projects with Lift (<http://www.liftinteractive.com/>)

Experience with:

\- Python, Django

\- Ruby, Rails, Sinatra

\- JavaScript (including large apps, jQuery, some Backbone, etc)

\- HTML / CSS (including responsive design)

\- Interface Design

\- Some iOS development (the Carbonmade app I worked on _just_ launched!
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/carbonmade/id551454081?mt=8>)

\- Totally comfy with git, command line, and sysadmin stuff

I've dabbled in a bunch of other languages and am pretty quick to pickup & be
productive in new tech.

More Links:

\- GitHub: <https://github.com/kylefox>

\- Dribbble: <http://dribbble.com/kylefox>

\- My grossly outdated website: <http://kylefox.ca/>

I think (hope?!) I'm personable and easy to work with. I'm ideally looking for
product development work (as opposed to designing/building brochure websites).
Everything is fair game, from a few hours/week of piece work to taking on full
projects from start to finish.

Get in touch if you want to know anything else, or if you'd like to start on a
project: kyle.fox@gmail.com

------
c1sc0
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I mostly do iPhone / iPad development

------
TamDenholm
SEEKING WORK remote

Portfolio: www.TamDenholm.com

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Hey - you will want to add <http://> in front of your link so it becomes
clickable :)

------
hasenj
SEEKING WORK - Calgary, Canada (Remote)

I'm a generalist web developer

I can help you build your product.

I can take a project from idea to implementation, starting from scratch!

I can add features to existing projects, improve functionality, reduce bloat,
improve performance, etc.

I have a lot of experience doing both front-end and back-end work, with
several different languages and technologies.

I'm a problem solver, not a code monkey. The choice of language or framework
does not matter that much. I can easily and quickly pick up a new language or
a framework and get up to speed and be productive with it.

On the front-end I work with HTML, JavaScript, CSS, or any higher level
language that compiles to them, such as Haml, Jade, CoffeeScript, Stylus, etc.
I can work with any javascript framework/library. jQuery, Underscore,
Backbone, Knockout, etc.

On the back-end I can work with any modern language and/or framework. I've
worked with Django, Flask, Express.js, Google Go, and I have no problem at all
quickly picking up a new language/framework. Same with databases; I've worked
with Postgres, Redis, and CouchDB, and I can easily adapt to any other DB.

I care about what I do. I insist on delivering quality code and quality
products.

I can simplify problems and build UIs that are nice and clean and fast. I
strive for quality; I won't deliver crap.

<http://hasenj.org>

contact me via my email: hasan.aljudy@gmail.com

------
wilfra
SEEKING WORK - Sunnyvale, California. Remote is fine. Front-end web developer.
Bootstrap specialist. Know enough Rails and Django to get the job done. If
you're looking to build a sexy prototype or make your Bootstrap look less
Bootstrappy, I'm you're guy. gmail / wilfra17

------
icemelt8
SEEKING WORK - Karachi, Pakistan available remote Expert in PHP frameworks,
HTML5, ActionScript, Adobe AIR and other cross platform tools.

Also a game developer.

